# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  IManes

## pujoman

La verdad que no sabia donde poner este mensaje, xo me imagino k por la utilidad ke tiene un iman lo e puesto en mentalismo. a lo que iba el iman que utiliza The Bat es un iman de Neodimio?? es mas potente uno de neodimio,?? si se juntan 2 imanes sale uno mas potente?? me interesa travesar mesas bastante anchas i con the bat consigo mover 1 aguja xo una minicuchara x ejemplo ya no.

gracias a todos

atentamente
albert (pujoman)

----------


## pujoman

nadie tiene nidea sobre este tema?? pq los imanes de tiendamagia al poner que te pueden romper los dedos si los usas mal hace mucho que pensar si traviesa mesas muy anchas, nadie sabe nada?

----------


## Neither

Particularmente, yo se que hay milers de efectos con imánes, pero particularmente les tengo mucho respeto, sobre todo a los de gran potencia. No se sabe si algún espectador está operado del corazón y lleva un marcapasos, no se si les afectaria con estos discos pero yo particularmente no me atrevo ha realizar ningun afecto por miedo a estas circunstancias  :roll: 
Mi tia lleva un marcapasos, y me avisó de antemano si yo iba ha realizar algun juego que llevase imánes... a reiz de ese comentario (y la verdad que simplente iba a realizar levitaciones (sin imanes)) ni se me pasa por la cabeza comprar alguno de estos discos.

un Saludo

----------


## ignoto

A lo que si afecta es a los móviles.
Un imán con un campo magnético lo bastante amplio como para alcanzar varios centímetros (una mesa gorda) emitirá un número de Gauss lo bastante alto como para "farguñar" los teléfonos de alguien de la concurrencia que se te acerque. 
Además, ya no estamos en la posguerra. Cualquiera sabe lo que es un imán y si ven un objeto metálico que se mueve solo sobre la mesa y no ven tus manos van a pensar que es un imán.
De hecho he visto decirme que tenía un imán en la rodilla cuando utilicé otro método para mover una taza (de cerámica, no sé como pensaban que el imán la atraería).
También ten en cuenta que un imán potente afecta a los televisores, aparatos electrónicos y que cierto mago me contó una vez que, cuando iba a cruzar una calle con un imán en el bolsillo trasero del pantalón, se quedó pegado por sorpresa a un coche.
¡Ah! Los imanes de neodimio son extraordinariamente potentes. Uno grande puede ser peligroso en según qué situaciones si no se trata con cuidado.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Si es es que son potentes potentes!!!
Y otra cosa con la que hay que ir con cuidado es con las targetas de crédito! no los acerqueis a la cartera, por que se pulen la codificación de la banda magnética. Y según que relojes también se los puede cargar.
Yo tengo un par bién pequeñines. Aqui no puedo explicar para que los usos, peros se atraen con una fuerza... que el trabajo es separarlos.
Sabeis donde se pueden encontrar imanes de altísima potencia? Si desmontais un disco duro (que no sirva, claro) allí van un par de los que su poder de atracción atraviesa una mesa. Eso si, son más bien grandes, y hay que manejarlos con prudencia, pues te puedes llevar un buen pellizcón  :roll:

----------


## pujoman

gracias a to2 x contestar, tendre en cuenta todo lo q me habeis explicado, lo de la ceramica lo sabia xk 1 sia nose porque tenia un iman pequeño y se quedo pegado en la bañera y me quede flipando, jajaja 

saludos
pujoman

----------


## kike

jurrr, que te puedes romper los dedos, joer, acojona, jajaja.
Que se peude realizar cn el "Pro Pk kit" hay algun iman suelto q no valga tanta pasta y  escondido en la muñeca sea capaz de parar reloj??
que fuerte lo del marcapasos, no me lo habria imaginao  :-( 
un saludo

----------


## saintmonkda

PUES LOS IMANES DE NEODIMIO SON MUY MUY FUERTES,... Y UNA PREGUNTA LOS IMANES DE DISCO DURO LOS TRAEN TODOS LOS DISCOS DUROS,. INCLUSO LOS MUY VIEJITOS :Confused: ??


GRACIAS!!!!!

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> PUES LOS IMANES DE NEODIMIO SON MUY MUY FUERTES,... Y UNA PREGUNTA LOS IMANES DE DISCO DURO LOS TRAEN TODOS LOS DISCOS DUROS,. INCLUSO LOS MUY VIEJITOS??
> 
> 
> GRACIAS!!!!!


Pues si. Casi mejor que destripes uno viejo! Ten cuidado que son muy fuertes!

----------


## saintmonkda

pues ya lo saque y no es la cosa que muy fuerte que digamos pero si ,.... cogen durito 

TENGAN CUIDADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

no cometan el mismo error que yo .... no lo vayan a poner encima del televisor pq se los va a dañar a mi  me lo jodio por un rato 

me dejo viendo un sector de este azul  y cuando lo apague se escucho un extraño ruido CUIDADO!!!!!

no pasó nada peor pero si cuidado con respecto a la fuerza si es dura pero no causa riesgo alguno


:D

----------


## xicu

El peor efecto secundario o primario, según como lo queramos considerar, son las corrientes electromagnéticas inducidas que provocan en el propio cuerpo. Hay muchas teorias y estudios sobre el hecho. Por lo que conozco, ninguna concluyente, pero todos los expertos aconsejan no estar en el radio de acción del campo que genera el imán. A más potencia más grande es la corriente inducida y peores los posibles efectos.
Saludos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> El peor efecto secundario o primario, según como lo queramos considerar, son las corrientes electromagnéticas inducidas que provocan en el propio cuerpo. Hay muchas teorias y estudios sobre el hecho. Por lo que conozco, ninguna concluyente, pero todos los expertos aconsejan no estar en el radio de acción del campo que genera el imán. A más potencia más grande es la corriente inducida y peores los posibles efectos.
> Saludos


Los campos magnéticos de los imanes que se venden en las tiendas de magia no son perjudiciales para la salud. Los que son de tamaño grande, hay que manipularlos con cuidado, por que se atraen con mucha fuerza, y te puedes pillar un dedo (o varios). Otra precaución que tener es no aproximarlos a disketes, cintas de video, de casette, targetas con banda magnetica... El campo magnetico de estos imanes no afecta al cuerpo humano, ni en perjuicio ni en benficio.
Pensad que un simple cable por el que pasa corriente, crea un campo magnético. Los eletrodomesticos que tenemos en nuestras casas, crean campos magnéticos y emiten todo tipo de radiaciones electromagnéticas. Por poner un ejemplo, "los aparatos" electricos que hay en una oficina (ordenadores, impresoras...) generan una radiación electromagnética que está 200 veces por debajo del máximo que puede tolerar el cuerpo humano. Y piensa que todos los ordenadores, almenos llevan uno de estos imanes potentes-potentes, y lo mas pernicioso de un PC es la radiación que emite la pantalla si es de tubo, y no es peligrosa para la salud.
Vamos, que no os asusteis, en cuanto al campo magnético son inocuos.

----------


## DaniOrama

Siempre y cuando no lleveis el "bat" puesto y os paseis por la zona de menaje de ikea.... :D:D:D:D:D:D:D

AAARG, un tenedor casi me atraviesa cuando me incliné para ver una ensaladera... Y luego dicen k el escapismo es peligroso....

----------


## Marco Antonio

Efectivamente los discos duros tienen un iman de neodimio en la base del brazo lector/ Grabador. Son bastante fuertes con depende que materiales, no atraen todos los metales con la misma fuerza. El peligro con los marcapasos es evidente, así como la magnetización de un reloj, imaginate que le imantas a un espectador su rolex!!!  :D  :D  :D , en televisores, monitores, etc... afecta al tubo de imagen, desglosando la gama de colores... por lo que se verá falta de color, o ganará en intensidad uno de los canales de color (rojo, azul) este efecto se suele pasar en unos minutos si la acción del iman ha sido breve, pero puede estropear un equipo. Los imanes que se pueden utilizar para ciertas rutinas no tienen porque tener mucha capacidad de atracción, eso se suele suplir con práctica y/o habilidad. No se debe abusar de estos elementos. 

Un abrazo

----------


## Mecachis

Efectivamente los HD poseen dos imanes de neodimio, asi que si tienes algun disco duro cascado te puedes ahorrar una pelillas.
otra cosilla, cuidao cuidao cuidao....... pues que queréis que os diga utilizandolos adecuadamente son curativos http://www.terapiasmagneticas.com/
salu2

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Efectivamente los HD poseen dos imanes de neodimio, asi que si tienes algun disco duro cascado te puedes ahorrar una pelillas.
> otra cosilla, cuidao cuidao cuidao....... pues que queréis que os diga utilizandolos adecuadamente son curativos http://www.terapiasmagneticas.com/
> salu2


Mecachis, me da que el link que pones es de poco fiar. Curioseando he encontrado la definición:

Campos Magnéticos Pulsantes:Tipo de energía radiante constituída por flujo de electrones, que oscilan, rotan, se desaceleran ó cambian de un nivel energético a otro.

que no dice nada de nada. Esa definición sirve tambien para definir la corriente alterna  :D .Y eso, dice que tiene, de entre muchos, los siguientes beneficios para el cuerpo:
_
Aumenta la circulación arterial.
Aumenta la presión parcial de oxígeno._

...que aumenta, la velocidad de la circulación, o la cantidad de sangre?
Que es aumentar la presión parcial del oxígeno? y la total?
No hagais mucho caso de lo que dicen en esta pagian, que no tiene ningún rigor. Usa palabras "tecnicas" para liar.

Y lo último, en el apartado de testimonios:

_Investigación en Células Cancerosas  	
Células cancerosas


El doctor Clarence Cone, demostró que las células CANCEROSAS están llenas de sodio y carecen de potasio. Por ello se despolarizan eléctricamente y se reproducen 20 veces más que una célula normal.
Recientemente el Dr. David Contreras logró la detención y recuperación de un paciente semicomatoso, en una caso de CÁNCER que inicialmente había afectado al pulmón, riñón y cerebro.

Equipo Recomendado: Magnetter II ® 
_


Vergonzoso. :evil:

----------


## Mecachis

pues puede que tengas razón con ese link manel , la page la pille del google para dar un ejemplo de la magnetoterapia pero la mgnetoterapia existe ¿no ? o es un cuento chino :Confused:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> pues puede que tengas razón con ese link manel , la page la pille del google para dar un ejemplo de la magnetoterapia pero la mgnetoterapia existe ¿no ? o es un cuento chino


...lo que yo he visto por ahi en cuanto a magnetoterapia, eran cuentos chinos. He llegado a ver magnetizadores de agua, estudios que "demostraban" que las plantas crecían mas rapido si se les subministra agua "magnetizada". Esto último salió publicado en una revista científica de prestigio, y causó revuelo en la comunidad científica por lo el poco rigor con el que se llevó el estudio.
Hace unos años salieron unas pulseras que llevaban unos imanes. Una estafa que se vendió en las farmacias, y que servía para sanar de todos los males. Eran completamente inocuas. A mas de uno nos hubiesen servido para hacer algun juego   :Lol:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Pues John Wayne la llevaba en todas sus pelis... y fijaté siempre salía ileso de los follones  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## hechicero

Lo que dice Manel Vicenç tiene razón. Hasta el momento actual no existe ningún estudio CIENTÍFICO que haya demostrado ningún beneficio para la salud de los campos magnéticos. La web que citábais es muy divertida, pero nada rigurosa. No sigo, porque desvariamos  8)  y al final habrá que trasladar el tema a "la biblia junto ..."
Saludos  :Smile1:

----------


## backflin

Ya tengo mi iman sacado del disco duro lo que tienen mucha fuerza pero solo a menos de 1 cm. la placa va pegada aun trozo de hierro, haber si tengo cojones a quitarlo y pruebo sin eso.

----------


## Patito

Backflin, si aún no lo has quitado y quieres hacerlo sin romper el iman, dímelo y te lo cuento cómo se hace.

Los imanes de los discos duros están hechos, efectivamente, de neodimio. Pero es una aleación de hierro-neodimio-boro (no es nada malo), y son partículas pegadas entre sí, por lo que un golpe relativamente fuerte los podría partir. La capa brillante que tienen es níquel, y la mayor parte de veces está bastante mal puesto: se suele quitar con relativa facilidad.

Por cierto, no intentéis ni cortarlos con sierra ni agujerearlos con una broca, que ya lo he probado y no he conseguido nada...

----------


## Ravenous

(Ya se que esta mal esto de resucitar temas viejos)

Estoy construyendo un aparatito y necesito saber qué alcance exacto tiene un iman de neodimio, y las dimensiones del imán que useis para medirlo. Si alguien tiene tiempo de medirlo  se lo agradeceré mucho.

----------


## MaxVerdié

> La capa brillante que tienen es níquel, y la mayor parte de veces está bastante mal puesto: se suele quitar con relativa facilidad.


El neodimio se oxida muy rápido, por eso se envuelve en níquel, para protegerlo de la atmósfera. ¡No lo quiteis! Está para evitar que el imán se caiga a trocitos.

Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> (Ya se que esta mal esto de resucitar temas viejos)
> 
> Estoy construyendo un aparatito y necesito saber qué alcance exacto tiene un iman de neodimio, y las dimensiones del imán que useis para medirlo. Si alguien tiene tiempo de medirlo  se lo agradeceré mucho.


Deberias decir que iman tienes tu, y contra que lo quieres unir. Si hierro dulce, acero, inox o otro iman.

----------


## Ravenous

Ninguno, por eso quiero saber la potencia y tamaño el alguno. A partir de ahí calculo el tamaño que me hará falta. el material me da lo mismo, paerio si alguien responde a mi pregunta, que diga cual ha usado. Que no sea otro imán, que mi física no llega a tanto.

----------

